# Waterfarm Upgrade Kit



## MickFoster (Mar 9, 2009)

For all of you using the waterfarm 8-pack  -  GH has developed a circulating upgrade kit for 29.95.  It allows the water in the controller to circulate through all the buckets continuously not just add fresh nutrients when the water levels go down.  It eliminates any additional airstones and and keeps the pH and ppm the same in all containers.  Just thought waterfarm people would like to know.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 11, 2009)

MickFoster said:
			
		

> For all of you using the waterfarm 8-pack  -  GH has developed a circulating upgrade kit for 29.95.  It allows the water in the controller to circulate through all the buckets continuously not just add fresh nutrients when the water levels go down.  It eliminates any additional airstones and and keeps the pH and ppm the same in all containers.  Just thought waterfarm people would like to know.



Got a link?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 11, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Got a link?



Found it thanks.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 11, 2009)

are you familiar with the single water farm kit by any chance?


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 11, 2009)

EasyLiving29 said:
			
		

> are you familiar with the single water farm kit by any chance?


 
Yes - What's your question?


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 11, 2009)

MickFoster said:
			
		

> Yes - What's your question?


 
I just purchased the singe unit (complete kit) and have never used a system like this. I've been using bubbleponics and just finishing with my first grow. I am using this for my second grow and there are a few things I want to be clear on before I begin this venture. 

1.) How much water do you add (considering it is 2.5 (?) gallons)?
2.) How long do you feed (using G.H. Flora) meaning: How much time do you allow drip to run? How many times a day?
3.) Do you know anything about Lucas Theory involving G.H. nutrients?

I appreciate any help you might be able to provide. Thanks!


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 11, 2009)

EasyLiving29 said:
			
		

> I just purchased the singe unit (complete kit) and have never used a system like this. I've been using bubbleponics and just finishing with my first grow. I am using this for my second grow and there are a few things I want to be clear on before I begin this venture.
> 
> 1.) How much water do you add (considering it is 2.5 (?) gallons)?
> 2.) How long do you feed (using G.H. Flora) meaning: How much time do you allow drip to run? How many times a day?
> ...


 
1. The water level should be at the bottom of the upper chamber.  There 
    usuallly is a mark on the blue water level tube.
2.  I run the drip ring 24/7.  Some people put it on a timer - but I've had 
    good success that way and GH says it can be run all the time.
3.  I use GH 3 part nutes - Lucas formula calls for a 1:2 ratio using just 
    the micro and bloom (1 part micro : 2 part bloom).  5ml of micro and 10
    ml of bloom per gallon in veg and 8ml of micro and 16ml of bloom per 
    gallon in flower.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 11, 2009)

Great! Have you always used the three part GH nutrients and is that all you use? How often should water change/feeding take place, once a week (every 7 days)?  I am just into this for the art of growing. It is healthy for the heart and comforting to the soul and I enjoy growing as a hobby (all kinds of plants). I'm not into this for the money...just myself. Hydroponics is new to me so I apologize for all the questions.


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 11, 2009)

EasyLiving29 said:
			
		

> Great! Have you always used the three part GH nutrients and is that all you use? How often should water change/feeding take place, once a week (every 7 days)? I am just into this for the art of growing. It is healthy for the heart and comforting to the soul and I enjoy growing as a hobby (all kinds of plants). I'm not into this for the money...just myself. Hydroponics is new to me so I apologize for all the questions.


 
No apology necessary -  I too grow for personal use.  I have always used GH 3 part and have never found a need to change.  The only other additive I use is Hygrozyme to prevent any nasties in the water.  I change my res about every 7-10 days.  One thing I need to mention about the waterfarm - drill the holes larger in the upper chamber - also drill more of them.  This makes it easy for the roots to grow into the res - you basically end up with a combination top feed and dwc.  When I was only using 2 waterfarms I put an additional airstone in each ressy for added oxygen.  Hope that's useful.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was already ahead of you on drilling the holes and the air stone. I just started using the GH nutes and didn't know if that was all I needed. Thank you again for your help. If I come across anything I will be sure to look you up. Happy growing to ya!


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Apr 20, 2009)

Used the waterfarm and discoverd ALGAE is a big problem how do you avoid the attck of it on hydroton lost a plant (bagseed not a big deal) but what do you do or what is a trick to keep this from occuring


----------



## MickFoster (Apr 20, 2009)

What is the temp of the water in your res?  I use a product you can get at Lowes - it's called reflectix - it is used for insulation in the home (water heaters, etc).  I wrap each container with it to block out any possible light coming in the res - it also insulates the container to hold in the cooler temps of the water.  I also cut it in a circle just smaller than the drip ring - cut a small hole in the middle for the stem of the plant and set it on top of the hydroton to prevent light from reaching the hydroton.  Never had an algae problem.  Also in an earlier post I mentioned that I use Hygrozyme in my solution - changed to SM-90 - my res temps are 78 degrees (too high ) but I can't get them any lower and don't want to buy a chiller.  Crossing my fingers that this will prevent any root rot problem that may occur.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 20, 2009)

I just bury the ring in hydroton, never had problem with the rez.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 20, 2009)

If you are not using any beneficials you can use a wide variety of algae stuff in your res. It is the organic gys/gals and others using beneficial fungi or bacteria that can not use that stuff. Hygrozyme, Hydroguard from botanicare, H2O2 just to name few.


----------

